# PLEASE help me!!! Sims 3 install problems =(



## hayhayhay (Jun 4, 2009)

hi. I really don't know if anyone can help... but I'm desperate. 
I just got the sims 3, got leopard (because it only works on that), updated it to 10.5.7, and.... and it still says that the game "is not supported on this architecture." I called tech support, and they say I'm missing an update... anyone know what this could be?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, they are wrong. I'm surprised that they didn't go over the system requirements with you. It is giving you an architecture error, not software error. You have a PowerPC G5 Mac, and Sims 3 will only run on duo core Intel Macs. You Mac will never be able to run it.


----------

